# Is This Normal? It's Still Mashed Potatoes!



## KatieShephard (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm in the process of making my first LS.  Doing it the regular way, I guess, with water.  My recipe is 67% OO and 33% CO, 1% sf.  I also added .5oz of grated soap to the water before adding the lye, to help quicken trace. 

Been cooking it in the crock for 3.5 hours now and it's still mashed potatoes.  Never hit the thick taffy stage.  Is this normal?


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2014)

Have you zap or pheno tested the soap yet?


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 25, 2014)

Susie said:


> Have you zap or pheno tested the soap yet?



I don't have phenomenal and I'm a bit hesitant to zap.  Won't it burn my tongue if it's not done?  Or is it more benign than that?


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2014)

If you ever used your tongue to test if a 9V battery was good, then that is the exact sensation.  It will not burn your tongue.  I would not suggest you stick your tongue into a bottle of straight lye, but soap paste that was weighed properly will not burn you.


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 25, 2014)

Susie said:


> If you ever used your tongue to test if a 9V battery was good, then that is the exact sensation.  It will not burn your tongue.  I would not suggest you stick your tongue into a bottle of straight lye, but soap paste that was weighed properly will not burn you.



I did it! :-o  No zap!  So, I took a bit out and tested to see if it's clear when added to a bit of water...and after trying to move all those bubbles out of the way (note to self: get some rubbing alcohol and a spritzer bottle asap) it looks pretty clear to me 

So, it's good, yes?  

I guess I'll take what's in the crock out, and measure back in there some and try to dilute it...starting with a 1:1, and go from there.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2014)

Should be fine.  Good job!


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 25, 2014)

Susie said:


> Should be fine.  Good job!



Thanks for the help Susie!


----------

